

Apple Steps Up Lobbying Effort - gamble
http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0211/48814.html

======
Isamu
Apple's investment in government lobby has been relatively modest but growing:

[http://www.opensecrets.org/lobby/clientsum.php?lname=Apple+I...](http://www.opensecrets.org/lobby/clientsum.php?lname=Apple+Inc&year=2010)

compare to google and microsoft:

[http://www.opensecrets.org/lobby/clientsum.php?lname=Google+...](http://www.opensecrets.org/lobby/clientsum.php?lname=Google+Inc&year=2010)

[http://www.opensecrets.org/lobby/clientsum.php?lname=Microso...](http://www.opensecrets.org/lobby/clientsum.php?lname=Microsoft+Corp&year=2010)

